# HGVC and DRI / HVC



## Bill4728 (Dec 31, 2022)

Hi

I'm wondering if TUG should rename the diamond board - DRI to it's new name Hilton Vacation Club - HVC.  
AND maybe move the board up so that it is right after HGVC board. 

Newbies are being sold HVC points and may think that they are buying HGVC resorts when in fact they are buying DRI points/resorts that just have a new name.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 31, 2022)

If it’s changed, make sure it’s very clear. Lots of folks including HGVC members are confused by the naming.
All of the Diamond resorts haven’t been rebranded. Per the HGVC website, “_The rebranding of Diamond properties is a phased, multi-year effort that is scheduled to end in 2026. Resorts that have been rebranded carry a "Hilton Vacation Club" name_”

Maybe 

Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC) and Hilton Club
Diamond (DRI) and Hilton Vacation Club ((HVC) rebranded Diamond resorts)



alwysonvac said:


> A little background for the newbies,
> 
> From March 10, 2021 *Hilton Grand Vacations to Acquire Diamond Resorts Presentation* (link to full presentation)
> ​View attachment 56513​
> ...


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2022)

def think there is still diamond branding still out there, but im down for updating the forum descriptions to make it more clear etc!

could probably move the dri forum to right underneath the hgvc forum, but id hesitate to make it a subforum at this time.  perhaps after everything has completed and there is nothing left using the diamond name?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 2, 2023)

Love what you did moving HGVC and DRI next to each other and renaming DRI to DRI and Hilton Vacation club

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 2, 2023)

still doing a bit of voting on the forum name changes.

2023 going to be a busy year!  have to incorporate abound/marriott/vistana  and welk/hyatt also!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 4, 2023)

I’d drop the mention of Embarc / Club Intrawest in the name of the DRI/HVC board.   Embarc may be leaving HVC and going to HGVC


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2023)

was under the impression that the embarc resorts were all going to be HGVC vs hvc?

(id actually renamed them already)


----------

